

How Apple’s Obsession with Google Is Hurting Apple - denzil_correa
http://www.cultofmac.com/192350/how-apples-obsession-with-google-is-hurting-apple/#Pj6KF8qE3DqGj3OK.99

======
denzil_correa
> Meanwhile, Google+ is the Google Maps of social networks. Although Google+
> may have as little as 10% of the active users of Facebook, it’s growing
> faster than Facebook ever did. And more importantly, Google+ has a vastly
> superior user experience to Facebook and has a much brighter longterm
> future, in my opinion.

This is a highly contentious point.

------
wilfra
This is far more true of Google > Facebook than Apple > Google.

